# Catfish shedding?



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I noticed on my Striped Raphael Catfish is shedding it looks like, quite odd could it be the slime coat? No other fish in that tank is shedding either Any answers?


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably best to post a photo - it'll give us the best idea of the problem. I don't know for sure what's going on, but I'm pretty sure that catfish don't shed normally. GL!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like its slime coat is coming off.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking, atm I can't the lights are off, and he hides A LOT so it'll be difficult! I'll try when I can


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Doradid type catfish don't produce slime coat like other fish do. Please post pics of what it is. Could be something else.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh dear that doesn't sound good at all 

What are the water stats? Any flicking / scratching?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's all gone! But I noticed he was almost under a piece of driftwood before I noticed could that be it?


----------



## westcoastwelder (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, I had an asian red tailed catfish that did that, I thought it was weird too, I honestly can't remember what answer was given for it when 
I asked but he came out ok. I know the look you're talking about, I'm pretty sure it came from my water quality so you may want to do some tests if you haven't yet. I may be crazy here but something rings a bell about a growth spurt too.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a Striped Raphael Catfish for over 12 years now. I do notice some shedded skin coming off of its body once in awhile. It's definitely not slime coat for sure. I don't see any negative effect on the fish though. Well, at least it is still alive when its tank mates come and go


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Having a similar problem. I suspect fungus? No idea really. adding salt seemed to slow it down and some fish have recovered. But still seeing sick fish in the tank.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your care and support! It's all gone now and he's all good. But I did see one thing, one of my Rummynose Tetras were eating it off of him :S So idk what that means.


----------

